# How Politically incorrect are You? Quiz



## Karen99 (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.playbuzz.com/samanthajones11/how-politically-incorrect-are-you

​Why not find out


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 28, 2016)

My result

You're not politically incorrect! You get it. Racism and sexism are outdated, uncalled for and not funny. You love a good laugh, but you know that there's actually nothing funny about offensive tropes that dehumanize women and people of color. You're the last one to culturally appropriate something, and you can't stand it when people do. You're still wondering why white people in America think its OK to dress up like Native Americans. You're sensitive, intelligent and progressive. What's not to love?! Well, sometimes you may come across as a party pooper. Try to pick your battles, not EVERYTHING is offensive.  What do you think?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 28, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Actually I scored NOT politically correct..   I know the difference in what is funny and what is hateful and racist.



This is just a fun quiz, QS..and I'm very sure you know the difference,.it's  good to keep a sense of humor. .  I took the quiz and it said I was definitely NOT politically INcorrect.  Go figure


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2016)

Let's just say, if there's a knock on the door in the next 15 minutes, it'll be the PC Police coming for me.  In that case, it's been nice knowing you guys.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> Let's just say, if there's a knock on the door in the next 15 minutes, it'll be the PC Police coming for me.  In that case, it's been nice knowing you guys.



:seeyou::wink:


----------



## Cookie (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm definitely not politically incorrect --- a no brainer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2016)

You're a little politically incorrect. We know, you're not racist and you actually do think some things are off limits. However, you think people are too sensitive and you're not on a PC crusade to censor everything that may be over the line. You're balanced and laid back, but sometimes you slip and just can't resist the inappropriate joke or phrase. You've probably offended more than one person in life, but you most likely don't care because you know when to stop. You're in right in the middle! What do you think? Let us know!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

You're a little politically incorrect. We know, you're not racist and you actually do think some things are off limits. However, you think people are too sensitive and you're not on a PC crusade to censor everything that may be over the line. You're balanced and laid back, but sometimes you slip and just can't resist the inappropriate joke or phrase. You've probably offended more than one person in life, but you most likely don't care because you know when to stop. You're in right in the middle! What do you think? Let us know!

Me too, I think it's the fine line between not accepting Muslim jokes but still finding Madea a scream.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm so politically incorrect, it's just not true.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2016)

> Wow, you're totally politically incorrect! You don't understand why  people seem to have so many feelings all of a sudden. You love a good  joke, no matter at whose expense, and you're an equal opportunity  offender. You don't take things too seriously, and you're likely to  think that life is too short to get worked up over every joke that could  possibly be interpreted as offensive. You think being PC has gotten out  of control and that free speech is under attack. You've got thick skin  and a mischievous streak, which are a dangerous combination because you  don't always realize when you're offending people.  We recommend some  much needed sensitivity training! What do you think? Come on, tell us  exactly what you think!



Yeah, baby!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2016)

There is a  big difference in seeing humor in things... and being hateful and mean..   I think this quiz proves that..   I am not politically Incorrect...  Some of the pictures WERE funny..  It's a good thing when you can laugh at yourself..  However..  I completely draw the line at deliberately demeaning things... and even if I may think something is funny but I realize it makes another person angry or insulted... I WILL NOT SAY IT..   Why?   Just to prove I CAN?    That's just being hateful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

I am not politically incorrect. I do wear Sikh suits, and receive many compliments from people of  Indian/Pakistani culture. I would never don complete First Nation costumes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2016)

jujube said:


> Let's just say, if there's a knock on the door in the next 15 minutes, it'll be the PC Police coming for me.  In that case, it's been nice knowing you guys.




LOL..... 


I got this...


*You're a little politically incorrect. We know, you're not racist and  you actually do think some things are off limits. However, you think  people are too sensitive and you're not on a PC crusade to censor  everything that may be over the line. You're balanced and laid back, but  sometimes you slip and just can't resist the inappropriate joke or  phrase. You've probably offended more than one person in life, but you  most likely don't care because you know when to stop. You're in right in  the middle! 


*


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2016)

I really don't understand how someone can make the determination that someone else is "too sensitive"... if they are... they are.... and to demean it is cruel..  Their feelings are as valid and anyone elses..   even if we don't quite agree or understand.    To me.. expecting everyone to be as thick skinned or have the same sense of humor as we do is like expecting everyone to practice your religion..... it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a good few years since I've been to America, but I was amazed at what I saw as 'two faced' approach to P.C.
I recall that in the summer many people put sun shields on their cars in the works car park.  One of these had a picture of a bikini clad female on a beach.  A notice was placed on he car pointing out that this contravened the policy on what could be shown.

However in the evening on one of the chat shows,  the allegations and innuendos about the ****** behaviour of some public figures was mind-boggling.  An american colleague said that public figures were pretty well fair game for such things.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 29, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> It's a good few years since I've been to America, but I was amazed at what I saw as 'two faced' approach to P.C.
> I recall that in the summer many people put sun shields on their cars in the works car park.  One of these had a picture of a bikini clad female on a beach.  A notice was placed on he car pointing out that this contravened the policy on what could be shown.
> 
> However in the evening on one of the chat shows,  the allegations and innuendos about the ****** behaviour of some public figures was mind-boggling.  An american colleague said that public figures were pretty well fair game for such things.



Capt,  It seems to me that public figures are fair game anywhere....including Royalty, politicians, entertainers...this is to sell papers or increase viewership.


----------



## jnos (Jan 29, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


>



Definitely worth quoting! It's harder, imo, for older people (like myself) to be pc. It helps to realize how many insults are veiled in sarcasm, which is supposed to equal humor. It takes a long time and paying attention to daily conversation to catch on.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 30, 2016)

I did the unfunny quiz, and as I hope I am not politically incorrect, it was unpleasant and racist!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 30, 2016)

The world is in a bad enough state without us living in fear of making a comment that somebody finds offensive. It reminds me of an incident that happened when we were working in America.  A colleague from Yorkshire greeted a female with 'Morning love' and was reported for it.   Now in many parts of the UK, love, duck, hen etc.. are friendly informality and perfectly acceptable. Needless to say the female in question was as welcome as a bad smell as a result.

I don't think the quiz was meant to be funny, but neither was it meant to be taken too seriously.   Well, I'm happy to be non-PC - in the best traditions of British Music hall humour.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2016)

You're a little politically incorrect. We know, you're not racist and you actually do think some things are off limits. However, you think people are too sensitive and you're not on a PC crusade to censor everything that may be over the line. You're balanced and laid back, but sometimes you slip and just can't resist the inappropriate joke or phrase. You've probably offended more than one person in life, but you most likely don't care because you know when to stop. You're in right in the middle!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 30, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> The world is in a bad enough state without us living in fear of making a comment that somebody finds offensive. It reminds me of an incident that happened when we were working in America.  A colleague from Yorkshire greeted a female with 'Morning love' and was reported for it.   Now in many parts of the UK, love, duck, hen etc.. are friendly informality and perfectly acceptable. Needless to say the female in question was as welcome as a bad smell as a result.
> 
> I don't think the quiz was meant to be funny, but neither was it meant to be taken too seriously.   Well, I'm happy to be non-PC - in the best traditions of British Music hall humour.



Capt..I totally agree with you.  your example to me with the very mild "Morning, Love" was viewed as not PC by the person in question.  I worked in a one girl office for a union and that greeting in a friendly tone would be taken as a warm hello...not ****** harassment ...lol.  I know what real ****** harassment is..as a teenager working for a large department store I had an older, very married manager who tried to nail the young girls back in the stockroom.  You just tried NEVER to be alone with that lech..and that's what we called him..lol.  But I was only 17 and this was the lat 60s...so I went to the store manager and asked to be transferred.  I told her I didn't feel safe around the manager and she looked terse for a moment but said well..we'll send you off to gift wrap.  I was thrilled..lol..  I got to work for a nice old lady (I realize now she was probably 50).

End of story was that Mr "Lech" was eventually fired for..you guessed it...trying to nail a girl in the stockroom.  This was maybe 3 years later.

i think anything taken to extremes is problematic. ****** harassment is a real thing and I'm glad people are required to take classes with most jobs because some people need to be TOLD where the line is and others obviously have a grip on where the line is in human relations without the class..but oh well.  

This quiz was meant to be fun and educational and not to be taken seriously...its definitely written with a light touch. I think MOST people are aware that having social awareness is a very good thing..but the PC police can be a PITA if they climb on a high horse and think there is only one opinion that matters...and guess which one that is?  I like hearing other thoughts and attitudes and I don't see free speech as an excuse to be rude...but in a free society all voices need to be heard..and some will serve as a warning as to what you never want to be.

Americans have a right to peaceful assembly.  Gay rights advocates weren't popular...woman's lib wasn't popular...I could go on and on...people were "shocked and outraged" then but over time things shifted..why? Because people spoke out.  I applaud the ACLU for making us aware how important freedom of speech is and that even speech offensive to some has a right to be heard.


----------



## Lynk (Jan 30, 2016)

I am a little politically incorrect!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2016)

A little politically incorrect.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2016)

Totally politically incorrect here.  Y'all will just have to take me as I am, I am way too old to change, even if I wanted to.


----------

